

Baltimore Residents: “We Just Can’t Go Back” - etiam
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/05/03/baltimore-residents-cant-go-back/

======
paulhauggis
"“The officers charged with Gray’s homicide received bail from
$250,000-$500,000,” the public defender noted. “Is that not fucked up? Is that
not a window into what’s wrong here?”"

No, it's not fucked up. Not all of the officers are being charged with murder.
Each one is charged with a different crime, which will lead to different bail
amounts.

"Bullock’s bail is a stunning $500,000."

Bail is based on whether they think the person will show up to court. The
officers will all most likely show up to court.

"I spoke with Bullock’s mother Bobbi Small, who told me, “I don’t have that
anywhere near that amount of money. This is how the system gets the people of
Baltimore.”"

“I don’t have that anywhere near that amount of money. This is how the system
gets the people of Baltimore.”

Money isn't a get out of jail free pass. It just allows you to get out of jail
until your trial.

Also, I'm not sure if the article is meant to be mis-leading, but you only
actually need to pay 10% of bail:

[http://criminal.findlaw.com/criminal-procedure/getting-
out-o...](http://criminal.findlaw.com/criminal-procedure/getting-out-of-jail-
after-you-have-been-arrested.html)

“The response here has never been just about Freddie Gray,” he explained. “The
people are rising up against joblessness, police violence, and neglect.”

I'm going to be honest. This sounds like the action of children. You are
'neglected', so the answer is to burn down buildings and throw rocks at the
police? This shouldn't be accepted in a civil society.

Are they at all concerned that Freddie Gray got arrested 10+ times for selling
drugs and ruining their community?

"Ferguson, New York, Chicago, Los Angeles, and now Baltimore have all been
touched by passionate protests following police killing unarmed black people"

An unarmed citizen can still steal a gun from an officer. I'm not sure what
happened to Freddie Gray, and if the police really did kill him, there should
be justice. However, all of the martyrs I've seen so far have been criminals
running from the police.

"Today the poorly kept basketball courts in West Baltimore are once again
bustling with action. Children are riding their bikes. Children are playing in
parks while their parents sit by smiling. And elderly women in big hats are
trekking off to Sunday morning services. Meanwhile, the intersection of W.
North and Pennsylvania Avenues, though still populated by some demonstrators,
is no longer blocked off by police tanks and bulky, angry cops in riot gear."

Are we also going to talk about the angry protesters that hurt police
officers, burned down businesses (what about the business owners..some can
never recover what was lost), and generally destroyed their community?

If I don't get my way and I am frustrated, this is not an acceptable way for
me to let my frustration out.

This entire article is completely one-sided, which should make anyone
suspicious.

